# Music for Chickens



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

My chickens seem to like listening to music, especially the group Disturbed! I think they think the song is called "Get down with the Chickness!" Rather than "get down with the sickness!" Lol


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine like the Mexican channels.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I wonder if music affects their egg production...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have speakers outside my shed. The chickens are forced to listen to whatever the local classic rock station is pumping out.


----------

